# Shop Single Phase to 3 phase converter



## burnrider (Sep 10, 2013)

Anyone using one of these?

 A local machinist was faced with 150K to bring in 3-phase. He turned to this 6-7K option for running his machine shop in a rural area. Checking out his shop, there were two CNC's running, and he had smaller work to finish on his mill or lathe. He said there are only a couple brands, both US built & sold.


----------



## Old Iron (Sep 10, 2013)

Are you referring to a RPC?

Paul


----------



## burnrider (Sep 10, 2013)

Haven't got a clue. 

RPC- Is that a rotary Phase converter?  If so, I thought they were dedicated to a single use/ machine.

I think he said it was a digital based whole shop unit.


----------



## 8ntsane (Sep 10, 2013)

Phase Perfect ?


----------



## burnrider (Sep 10, 2013)

Could be Phase Perfect or Phase-a-matic.

 I found info on the cnczone site. Machinists claim to have run whole shops for 15 plus years. 

Tx


----------



## Old Iron (Sep 10, 2013)

My machines are all manual and I can run them all at the same time on one RPC. The only thing is I can't watch them all at one time.

I have run the vertical mill and the S.B. Lathe at the same time, You can set the stops on the mill so it will.

Paul


----------

